# looking for land in North GA



## bachismyhero (Oct 16, 2009)

My wife and I are looking for land on which to begin homesteading in North Georgia (Blue Ridge / Morganton / Blairsville / Suches areas or not too far away from these).

We would prefer land with an old house or trailer on it already, though we'll consider land alone. We'd like not less than 5 acres, but probably not much more, with a pond or creek frontage (or at least a spring), partially (or mostly) wooded, with ground flat enough for a sizable (1-2 acre) garden and a small pasture. I'm heavy into gardening and food preservation, but we also plan to raise small animals (chickens, rabbits, etc.) and expand eventually into sheep. Far away from main roads is not a problem, but lots of very steep climbing roads to get to the place might be. Our income is extremely modest. I work in a restaurant and teach music lessons and she substitute teaches, cleans, and occasionally does some commissioned artwork (oil painting). I am also the music director for a small church, but that doesn't pay.  We are young and are willing to live with very little comfort in order to get by as we get started. The main thing for us is being able to afford the land on which to go "off-grid" in the first place. Where we live now this is not an option.

We are willing to consider work-as-partial-payment-for-land and other alternatives to outright full purchase via a mortgage. Our hope is that someone who owns property in this area will be sympathetic to our desire and work out a plan with us in order to make the venture profitable for all parties.

Anyone with interest, or even with good ideas, feel free to chime in or shoot me a message. I am fully aware that this is simply another shot in the dark. Even with the market the way it is, it's tough to find something reasonable in an area with natural resources and some work nearby, and even tougher to find another homesteader close by who might have similarly old-fashioned ideas about helping younger generations to get back on to the land. Thanks for reading!

Michael


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know what state you are in now, but here in GA we have a farmers bullention put out by the dept of ag........ they have a section sometimes with land for sale in the state........ if you are out of state you can advertise what you are looking for.
Anyway here is their contact information: WEBSITE www.agr.georgia.gov 
MARKET BULLENTION
GEORGIA DEPT. OF AGRICULTURE
19 MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. DRIVE SW
ATLANTA, GA 30334-4250 
1-800-282-5852

HOPE THIS HELPS AND GOOD LUCK....GEORGIA IS MY HOME!


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

You might possibly want to expand into SE TN too. I would check the real estate section on Cragislist. I am not looking right now, but look at that all the time. You can find some good deals, or at least they look like good deals.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

We looked in that area a few years ago, and it was pretty expensive, at least by our standards. It would also be pretty hard to find land flat enough to be usable, and you'd pay for it, too. We wound up in extreme northwest SC, outside Greenville, at the base of the Blue Ridge mountains. Good luck!


----------

